
Wasabi Launches the Industry's First “Unlimited Free Egress” Cloud Storage - WasabiRichard
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/wasabi-launches-the-industrys-first-unlimited-free-egress-pricing-plan-300616512.html
======
RX14
So, what happens with highly disproportionate egress per amount of storage
(think public image hosting/video hosting services). I personally ran a
service with only 500GiB of data which would push 10TiB+ of egress per month.
Would they get suspended? I actually don't like this change since it makes me
distrust wasabi (they no longer seem to be able to guarantee a sustainable
pricing model)

~~~
edko
Their minimum charge is for 1TB ($4.99/month per TB). Their pricing FAQ says:
"Wasabi’s hot cloud storage service is not designed to be used to serve up
(for example) web pages at a rate where the downloaded data far exceeds the
stored data or any other use case where a small amount of data is served up a
large amount of times." See point 3 in the following page:
[https://wasabi.com/pricing/pricing-faqs/](https://wasabi.com/pricing/pricing-
faqs/)

